# GeForce 4 MX 420



## Experience1986 (24. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Bei Alternate gibt es die GeForce4 MX 420. Ganz unter auf der Seite unter Bemerkungen steht "ohne Lüfter", heißt das, das ich hierffür einen extra Lüfter benötige?

Ich habe das Mainboard Microstar MS-6178. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieses Mainboard die Grafikkarte GeForce 4 MX 420 unterstützt?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe und noch frohe Weihnachten ;-)


----------



## Grimreaper (25. Dezember 2002)

"Ohne Lüfter" kann auch nur aussagen, dass die Karte passiv, also mit Hilfe von Kühlkörpern, gekühlt wird. Das dürfe bei einer MX-Karte noch gehen. Bei leistungsfähigeren Karten muss aktiv gekühlt werden, da diese mehr Wärme entwickelt. Dass du dir einen Lüfter zusätzlich kaufen musst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Solange dein Mainboard ein AGP-Slot hat sollte es mit der Graphikkarte laufen. Allerdings solltest du mal sehen ob dein Netzteil das mitmacht (300+ Watt sollten schon sein).

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

was willst du mit ner geforce 4 mx420 ?
die karte is sauschlecht
oder musst du die pci Variante nehmen , weil du keinen AGP-Slot hast ?
ansonsten würde ich dir von der karte abraten
ausserdem solltest du dir mal nen neues mainboard kaufen , das is ja uralt... oder ich verkauf dir mein altes ^^


----------



## Experience1986 (3. Januar 2003)

Genau das war mein Problem, NO AGP!

Ich hab sie inzwischen und bin recht zufrieden. Naja, besser als meine 4MB Onboard ist sie allemal.

Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum bei dem neuen NeedforSpeed6, wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel ganz hch stelle, das entweder die Texturen der Reifen, der Karossierie oder das komplette Auto fehlt?


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

lol , das kann ich leider nicht .
das muss irgentein Fehler sein (ach!)


----------



## CSF-Lady (3. Januar 2003)

*hmmm*

vielleicht reicht die Bandbreite des PCISlots einfach nicht aus....
Obwohl ich das dann so noch nie gehört habe könnte das immerhin Sinn egeben  Hochschwarten lässt Sie sich vielleicht, aber ob Sie das denn auch mit den technischen Gegebenheiten hinbekommt....
Die GF Karten als PCI Variante zu bauen halte ich eh für fragwürdig (Flaschenhals = PCI)....Der GPU Speed und Rechenleistung sind da, aber wie sollen die Daten da alle transportiert werden? Nimm Sie halt wieder mit den Einstellungen zurück....


----------



## Experience1986 (3. Januar 2003)

Das Prblem habe ich nur Bei Need for Speed.

Bei:
Fifa 2003,
Black & White,
GTA3,
Ist das Problem nicht.


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

hol dir vielleicht ´noch mal das neueste update für nfs6 , ansonsten fällt mir auch nix mehr ein , also bei mir (gf2mx400) läuft nfs6 ganz ok , ohne bildfehler (halt mit ruckeln ohne ende) aber das hat ja nichts zu tun jetz


----------

